# 189 EOI invitations for October 2017



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Dear Experts

Please let me know if my case would get an invite till second round of October 2017. Below are the details;

DOE : 08/4/17
Points: 65
ANZSCO : 233513

This may be the last chance to get it. After October last week my EOI would be reduced by 10 points due to Ielts expiry.


----------



## arijitchaudhuri.bit (Aug 23, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Please let me know if my case would get an invite till second round of October 2017. Below are the details;

DOE : 24/07/2017
Points: 65 (SC189)
ANZSCO : 261313


----------



## amitsutar (Feb 25, 2017)

*Best Luck !!*

A new month.. new hope!


----------



## leoujjawal (Dec 21, 2016)

Chances of Round Limit value @1750.

Are there chances of Round Limit getting reduced from 1750 to 1000 again...???


----------



## Arun9032 (Sep 14, 2017)

Dear Experts , 

Could you please let me know when can i expect invite? 

ANZSCO - 263311 [ TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEER ]
EOI Submitted on 17th Aug -17 - (189) / Point - 60 
EOI Submitted on 17th Aug -17 - (190 NSW) / Point - 65


Any chance of getting invite in Oct'17 .

Thanks
Arun


----------



## lucid2010 (Jan 13, 2016)

Subscribing ....

261311 - 65 pts - DOE April 3


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

lucid2010 said:


> Subscribing ....
> 
> 261311 - 65 pts - DOE April 3


You are surely going to get invited in next round scheduled on October 4, 2017. 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

I dont think in oct most likely by jan i m also in the same boat eoi submitted on July 3 with 65 points SC 189



arijitchaudhuri.bit said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Please let me know if my case would get an invite till second round of October 2017. Below are the details;
> 
> ...


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi Guys

Please update if you get the inviation in tonight's invite.
All the best

Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Update on the invitation guys for October 4th invite

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

Good luck everyone!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

Got invite just now.
261313. 65 points. EOI filed on April 6 2017.


----------



## iulian (Sep 26, 2017)

Civil engineer 65 points EOI doe 17.09 - invited today. 
Cheers!


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

iulian said:


> Civil engineer 65 points EOI doe 17.09 - invited today.
> Cheers!


Congrats bro

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

JayJJ said:


> Got invite just now.
> 261313. 65 points. EOI filed on April 6 2017.


Congrats Jayjj

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Anybody for 2613 .after April 6th Eoi got invitation?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

Hardly any invitations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

asadkhalid said:


> Hardly any invitations...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


There will be invitations but tat people are not active in expwtforum

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Any updates on 2335??

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Liezelduv123! (Oct 3, 2017)

Also waiting for 261313 invite. DoE 16 June 2017. 65 points


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Liezelduv123! said:


> Also waiting for 261313 invite. DoE 16 June 2017. 65 points


261313 17th May 2017 65 points waiting

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

8 April DOE says imitracker till now for 261313 65 pointers.. Please share any further ones.. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> 8 April DOE says imitracker till now for 261313 65 pointers.. Please share any further ones..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Tats a good indication..it's moving for 9 days for 261313

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Tats a good indication..it's moving for 9 days for 261313
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hopefully.... but it seems very tight and slow paced.... 

At this pace... i might get invitation in Dec probably....:bored:


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

All done for this draw..??

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> Hopefully.... but it seems very tight and slow paced....
> 
> At this pace... i might get invitation in Dec probably....:bored:


What is your points?and Eoi date?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Friends,

Any idea about today's invite for 2613113 round ??


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Any idea about today's invite for 261313 round ??


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

sraja said:


> Any idea about today's invite for 261313 round ??


Hi Raja..
What is ur points and Eoi date?

Latest updated is April 8 with 65 points have received the invitation

Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

My points is 65 and submitted on 29th Aug 2017. So not sure when will i get the invite if it moves 9 days.. As my visa gets complete on 10th April 2018.



bnetkunt said:


> Hi Raja..
> What is ur points and Eoi date?
> 
> Latest updated is April 8 with 65 points have received the invitation
> ...


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi friends,

When do you think I can expect a grant based on the details below:

ANZSCO Code: 233111 (Chemical engineer)
Total points: 65
EOI DOE: 6 September 2017
ITA: 20 September 2017
Lodged: 27 September 2017
Front loaded all docs, including PCC and Medicals
I am an offshore applicant. 

Kind Regards,
R.


----------



## HeidiDD (Sep 29, 2017)

Dear Experts , 

Just sharing my timeline here. 
ANZSCO - 2334 electronics engineer
EOI Submitted on 26/09/2017 - (189) / Point - 65
EOI Submitted on 26/09/2017 - (190 NSW) / Point - 70
ITA: waiting


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

I have one more doubt here, I have initially submitted my EOI with 60 points for 261313 on 08th Aug 2016 and my DOE updated to 65 points on 29th Aug 2017. Could you please let me know how long is my EOI valid for ??

As i heared that EOI is valid only for 2 years from the submitted date.. So now what date will be considered is it My initial EOI date or my DOE date ?


----------



## choozhi (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi friends,

When do you think I can expect a grant based on the details below:

Total points: 65
EOI DOE: 21 April 2017
ANZCO code :261313

Kind Regards,
R


----------



## Liezelduv123! (Oct 3, 2017)

choozhi said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> When do you think I can expect a grant based on the details below:
> 
> ...


You should get invited by 1st round of november. Good luck!


----------



## immigrantdxb (Mar 7, 2017)

*Expecting some Luck!*

Hello Every one!

I would like your kind attention for some advice/support.
I have been in queue for Immigration from July 2016 with low points. 
I am now able to put EOI with 65 in 189 and 70 in NSW under 263111.

Can you guys kindly advice on:

1. Should i go for PTE and try to give multiple attempts till i reach a 20 score to get EOI invite?
2. How much wait time, if my DOE with above score is Sep 11 2017.


----------



## MIGRATOR7799 (Jul 18, 2017)

Have you got an Invite?


----------



## Liezelduv123! (Oct 3, 2017)

immigrantdxb said:


> Hello Every one!
> 
> I would like your kind attention for some advice/support.
> I have been in queue for Immigration from July 2016 with low points.
> ...



With 70+ points you will get an invite in the round after you submit.

With 65 points you will wait 5 months at least.

Definitely worth redoing PTE. 

Good luck


----------



## Luhar (Sep 8, 2017)

choozhi said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> When do you think I can expect a grant based on the details below:
> 
> ...


November 1st Round. Worst Case - November 2nd Round.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi Luhar

This time the total number of Invitations are 1250.
What will be the number of Invitations for 2613.?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

Hi friends,

When do you think I can expect a grant based on the details below:

Total points: 65
EOI DOE: 20 April 2017
ANZCO code :261313


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

aviator505 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> When do you think I can expect a grant based on the details below:
> 
> ...


Hopefully ..In the next round.
Please update here once u get.
All the best 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

aviator505 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> When do you think I can expect a grant based on the details below:
> 
> ...


Definitely next round this month. No doubt. At least 10 days movement is there. Be ready with PCC. Surely you will get.

--------------------------------------------------------
Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE 10 points (12th Sept)
Exp 10 points
Total 65 Points

ACS result +ve : 25th August 2017
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC189)
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC190 NSW)
EOI Submitted : 20th September 2017 (SC190 VIC)
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## gordon lam (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi there,

Is Wednesday the only day they send out all the invitations? If I dont get invited today, does it mean it will have to wait for another 2 weeks?

I really dont know how long I have to wait with a non rata occupation since most of the info here are of rata occupations...

Code 322313 First Class welder 
Age 30 points
Education 10 points
PTE 10 points 
Exp 5 points
Study 5 Points
Total 60 Points

EOI Submitted : 30th Aug 2017 (189)
Invitation : Awaiting


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello All,

So, the EOI DOE is the 08-Apr-2017 for 261313 - Software Engineers? I am not sure when can I expect an invite. Following are my details:

*189 EOI Updated Date:* 21-Jun-2017
*Job Occupation: *261313 - Software Engineer
*189 Points:* 65

Also, my ACS is due to expire in Dec 2017. Is there anyway I can request the Australia Immigration Team to speed up my case?

Thanks,

Suhail.


----------



## Liezelduv123! (Oct 3, 2017)

gordon lam said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is Wednesday the only day they send out all the invitations? If I dont get invited today, does it mean it will have to wait for another 2 weeks?
> 
> ...


Yes unfortunately if you havent heard anything yet, you will have to wait for the 18th.

You can check delta immigrations page for more info on your specific anszco code


----------



## eez_6q (Oct 4, 2017)

*How long do i need to wait?*

Hi friends,

When do you think I can expect a grant based on the details below:

Total points: 70
EOI DOE: 03 oct 2017
ANZCO code :26311


----------



## Liezelduv123! (Oct 3, 2017)

eez_6q said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> When do you think I can expect a grant based on the details below:
> 
> ...


You will most likely be invited on the 18th


----------



## eez_6q (Oct 4, 2017)

thanks.. hopefully. i was actually hoping to be picked up today. FInally made my language points 20 after 7 PTE attempts  . got 90 in all sections


----------



## Liezelduv123! (Oct 3, 2017)

eez_6q said:


> thanks.. hopefully. i was actually hoping to be picked up today. FInally made my language points 20 after 7 PTE attempts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invites are sent at midnight on the invite round date adelaide/Melbourne time. So you gad to submit before then


----------



## jitinchawla (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Need a bit of advice... I submitted my EOI on 30-Sep-2017 with following details:

Chemical Engineer(233111): degree assessed by engineers australia
PTE Superior English
Plus 30 points for my age.

I have 65 points in total and was pretty confident to receive invitation in 4-Oct round.

But I haven't. Can you please suggest the possible reason as I can't see any point if I have 65 points and still not getting invite.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

suhailsayed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> So, the EOI DOE is the 08-Apr-2017 for 261313 - Software Engineers? I am not sure when can I expect an invite. Following are my details:
> 
> ...


Current EOI DOE is 9th Apr for 261313....
If it goes on as per current trend of 10 days... then u might get it at end of Jan or start of Feb month....

If its possible to increase your points either by PTE or experience, it would be better


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

sharadnv said:


> Current EOI DOE is 9th Apr for 261313....
> If it goes on as per current trend of 10 days... then u might get it at end of Jan or start of Feb month....
> 
> If its possible to increase your points either by PTE or experience, it would be better


My EOI for !89 is 9th April, but i did not get any invite? Can any one tell till what date the invitation has been received.


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I Have a doubt. I submitted by 189 on 9th April. And with Same account i submitted 190 on 22nd April.

EOI Initially Submitted On: 09/04/2017
EOI Last Submitted On: 22/04/2017

So which date will be taken in account. As per details in below, when can i expect an invite.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

pmishra28 said:


> My EOI for !89 is 9th April, but i did not get any invite? Can any one tell till what date the invitation has been received.


As far as i can see in Immitracker...261313 there is one entry for 9th Apr.
And 261312 is 8th Apr.
The seats are allocated for 2613 Anzsco code....

I am not sure if all applicants with 9th Apr are invited


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pmishra28 said:


> My EOI for !89 is 9th April, but i did not get any invite? Can any one tell till what date the invitation has been received.





sharadnv said:


> As far as i can see in Immitracker...261313 there is one entry for 9th Apr.
> And 261312 is 8th Apr.
> The seats are allocated for 2613 Anzsco code....
> 
> I am not sure if all applicants with 9th Apr are invited


Right. It could be that not all from 09-Apr were invited and it cut-off somewhere just before OPs EOI timestamp.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pmishra28 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I Have a doubt. I submitted by 189 on 9th April. And with Same account i submitted 190 on 22nd April.
> 
> ...


None of the 2 dates you mentioned, but there is one "EOI Date of Effect" which is considered. This DOE is what counts in the invitation game. It should be right there on the front page of your EOI, or if not, then in the downloaded pdf for sure.

If your DOE indeed is 09-Apr then you seem to have missed this round by a whisker. You will definitely get invited on 18-Oct.


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

pmishra28 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I Have a doubt. I submitted by 189 on 9th April. And with Same account i submitted 190 on 22nd April.
> 
> ...


Anyone who can help me with this request. Really thankful to all for previous reply


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> None of the 2 dates you mentioned, but there is one "EOI Date of Effect" which is considered. This DOE is what counts in the invitation game. It should be right there on the front page of your EOI, or if not, then in the downloaded pdf for sure.
> 
> If your DOE indeed is 09-Apr then you seem to have missed this round by a whisker. You will definitely get invited on 18-Oct.



My Initial DOE was 9th April for 189, but I had my Birthday on 28th September. Now my DOE shows the date as 28th September, but points did not changed. Now which date will be considered.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pmishra28 said:


> My Initial DOE was 9th April for 189, but I had my Birthday on 28th September. Now my DOE shows the date as 28th September, but points did not changed. Now which date will be considered.


I vaguely remember this as an issue long back. Can you download the pdf and see what DOE does the pdf show?

*Edit:* Indeed... seems like it was discussed a lot earlier:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/1131866-eoi-date-effect.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6865-189-eoi-invitations-july-2017-a-127.html

Search this forum and see if you can get an answer. IMO, you should still be considered at 09-Apr because points did not change.


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> I vaguely remember this as an issue long back. Can you download the pdf and see what DOE does the pdf show?


In EOI PDF , footer shows last updated on 22nd April 2017.
In point break up pdf, date of effect is coming as 28/09/2017 00:03:56.


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> I vaguely remember this as an issue long back. Can you download the pdf and see what DOE does the pdf show?
> 
> *Edit:* Indeed... seems like it was discussed a lot earlier:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/1131866-eoi-date-effect.html
> ...


Thanks bro.. feeling lot more comfortable now. Got panicked for last 2 hours.. So i should expect invite on 18th October round.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pmishra28 said:


> Thanks bro.. feeling lot more comfortable now. Got panicked for last 2 hours.. So i should expect invite on 18th October round.


Yes, if the DOE on the front screen is 09-Apr-2017, then its all good and you will get invited on 18th.


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi friends,

When do you think I can expect a grant based on the details below:

ANZSCO Code: 233111 (Chemical engineer)
Total points: 65
EOI DOE: 6 September 2017
ITA: 20 September 2017
Visa Lodge and Payment to DIBP: 27 September 2017
Front loaded all docs, including PCC and Medicals
I am an offshore applicant. 

Kind Regards,
R.


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

I guess you will get an invite in next round. 65 point is good for invitation.


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

ahmer_125 said:


> I guess you will get an invite in next round. 65 point is good for invitation.


Hi there,

Thank you for your message but I have already received an invitation. I have applied for the visa. I would like to know if you can advise when I can expect a PR grant.

Kind Regards,
R.


----------



## Heenz (Aug 2, 2017)

RBS1920 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you for your message but I have already received an invitation. I have applied for the visa. I would like to know if you can advise when I can expect a PR grant.
> 
> ...



Hey RBS1920,

Would you mind telling me when you lodged your invitation? Because I am also on 65 points with Chemical Engineering, (DOE 28th April) but have not heard anything back. 

Cheers!


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

RBS1920 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> When do you think I can expect a grant based on the details below:
> 
> ...


No one will predict the Grant dates. It will be on your quality of documentation you have submitted.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Points more than 65 have already got invite??*

Hi,

Will it be correct to say that any body from IT field who has applied in 2613* codes, and has more than 65 points, has already got an invite to apply?

Thx.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ausysdhome said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will it be correct to say that any body from IT field who has applied in 2613* codes, and has more than 65 points, has already got an invite to apply?
> 
> Thx.


Edit: Just realised you said "more than 65 points". Yes, then you are correct to say that.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

What I meant is if a person claimed 70 points and if EOI was lodged in say June-2017, then should he have got an invite?
also if a person lodges EOI now and claims say 80 points will he /she get the invite right away?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Heenz said:


> Hey RBS1920,
> 
> Would you mind telling me when you lodged your invitation? Because I am also on 65 points with Chemical Engineering, (DOE 28th April) but have not heard anything back.
> 
> Cheers!


65 total points for 189?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Edit: Just realised you said "more than 65 points". Yes, then you are correct to say that.


Thanks KeeDa.
That clears my understanding. Irrespective of EOI submission date, if one has max. points, that person would get ITA. But if points are same then the one with early EOI submission date would get the invite. Hope this is right.

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ausysdhome said:


> What I meant is if a person claimed 70 points and if EOI was lodged in say June-2017, then should he have got an invite?
> also if a person lodges EOI now and claims say 80 points will he /she get the invite right away?


If they had filed the EOI on or before 23-June then would have been invited in the *26-July round*, or else in the *09-August round* with 60 days to apply for the visa.

Someone with more than 65 points (current cut-off) get priority irrespective of when they file the EOI, so yes, the one with 80 points will get it immediately in the next subsequent round.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted only one EOI (by selecting both 189 and 190) in skillselect.

My question:
1. Does my EOI become inactive after I get 190 invite? And I cannot get 189 invite anymore?

2. Incase I get 190 invite, Can I keep 190 invite on-hold and wait for 189?

3. Incase I get 190 invite and go for it, I am out of 189 totally?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

au513 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted only one EOI (by selecting both 189 and 190) in skillselect.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, correct.
2. Yes. But remember that in most of the cases (I mean states), there is a pre-invite process, so in case if you receive a pre-invite from a sponsoring state inviting you to complete other formalities on their website, you can still choose not to do that if you want to have a chance for your 189 option. It is only after you complete those formalities that your 190 EOI will receive an invitation and it is then that you do not have a chance at 189.
3. Yes.


----------



## au513 (Aug 20, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Yes, correct.
> 2. Yes. But remember that in most of the cases (I mean states), there is a pre-invite process, so in case if you receive a pre-invite from a sponsoring state inviting you to complete other formalities on their website, you can still choose not to do that if you want to have a chance for your 189 option. It is only after you complete those formalities that your 190 EOI will receive an invitation and it is then that you do not have a chance at 189.
> 3. Yes.


regarding point (2)...
Lets say, after receiving the pre-invite, I completed the state formalities. Do I get the the 190 invitation 'immediately' or it takes time? Approx~ how much time? Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

au513 said:


> regarding point (2)...
> Lets say, after receiving the pre-invite, I completed the state formalities. Do I get the the 190 invitation 'immediately' or it takes time? Approx~ how much time? Thanks.


Not immediately for sure because as part of that process, you are to upload your documents, in some cases pay the nomination fees, etc... and they need some time to assess your case, accept your nomination application and trigger the skillSelect invitation. I don't really know how much time all this would take and it varies per state too. You'll have to read the 190 state specific threads on this forum and understand how long it is taking these days. I know some who are waiting for 3 months now in the ACT process and about 2.5 months for VIC.


----------



## Rehan88 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello Experts

This is Rehan. I want to know the minimum points at which people have recently got invitation for 489 family sponsored as Engineering Technologist in September 2017.

Please also tell for the categories of 190 and 189.

Regards,


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

Heenz said:


> Hey RBS1920,
> 
> Would you mind telling me when you lodged your invitation? Because I am also on 65 points with Chemical Engineering, (DOE 28th April) but have not heard anything back.
> 
> Cheers!


ITA: 20th September 2017
Lodged: 27th September 2017


----------



## RBS1920 (Sep 9, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> No one will predict the Grant dates. It will be on your quality of documentation you have submitted.


OK, thank you. Is it true that DIBP usually does not Form 1221 for individual applicants?


----------



## phanikanduri99 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I have submitted my expression of interest for Software Engineer (2613) on March 13th, 2017 and I have 65 points. Based on the current invitation list in the border.gov.au. I see, expression of interest was last issued for a Software engineer with 65 points and applied on March 30th,2017. But I didn't receive an invitation. Just wanted to know if this happens as I submitted my expression of interest earlier than march 30th, 2017

Thanks for your time!!

Regards,
Rajesh


----------



## phanikanduri99 (Jun 6, 2017)

My Bad please ignore my previous message as I misread the date


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

phanikanduri99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my expression of interest for Software Engineer (2613) on March 13th, 2017 and I have 65 points. Based on the current invitation list in the border.gov.au. I see, expression of interest was last issued for a Software engineer with 65 points and applied on March 30th,2017. But I didn't receive an invitation. Just wanted to know if this happens as I submitted my expression of interest earlier than march 30th, 2017
> 
> ...





phanikanduri99 said:


> My Bad please ignore my previous message as I misread the date


If your EOI DOE is 13-March and you have 65 points on your own in your 189 EOI, then you should have been invited by now because the cut off stands at 65 points and 09-April after the 04-Oct round.


----------



## niteshgupta120 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi All,

Quick Query. I have total of 7 years of exp after my graduation since 2009 as ICT Business Analyst. Now ACS has only recognised anything after 2011. So when submitting for EOI should I exclude the initial 2 years and input all the experience after Aug 2011 or should I enter the complete experience


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

niteshgupta120 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick Query. I have total of 7 years of exp after my graduation since 2009 as ICT Business Analyst. Now ACS has only recognised anything after 2011. So when submitting for EOI should I exclude the initial 2 years and input all the experience after Aug 2011 or should I enter the complete experience


split your experience

2009 to dd/mm/yy - not relevant

dd+1/mm/yy to till date - relevant

dd/mm/yy - skill level met date as mentioned in outcome letter of ACS


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all
I am new here, 
I have submitted my EOI on 12th July for AMZSCO code 254412 with 60 points, I have one EOI for 190 in NSW as well, my visa expires on 10th December, I am really stressed, should I wait for invitation or apply for another visa, any suggestion would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Minhnguyen (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi,
I am new to the 4rum. I have a quick question. I gonna complete my course in nov which I can claim 5 points. I am just wondering if I can submit an EOI with those points at the moment (I have not finished my course yet)?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mregmi said:


> Hi all
> I am new here,
> I have submitted my EOI on 12th July for AMZSCO code 254412 with 60 points, I have one EOI for 190 in NSW as well, my visa expires on 10th December, I am really stressed, should I wait for invitation or apply for another visa, any suggestion would be appreciated.
> Thanks


21-June (previous cut off at 60 points) is not too far away from 12-July so I would bet on an invitation in the next (18-Oct) or one following round (01-Nov). I suggest you wait and watch on 18-Oct to see if 60 pointers start receiving invitations, and if they do, but you do not, then see how close you get. IMO, you should get it before your visa expiry, but do watch the next round closely and then decide about plan B.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Minhnguyen said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the 4rum. I have a quick question. I gonna complete my course in nov which I can claim 5 points. I am just wondering if I can submit an EOI with those points at the moment (I have not finished my course yet)?


IMO, since the instructions say, "One or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications *awarded* by an Australian educational institution and meet Australian Study Requirement" and since you have not been *awarded* (not even completed) the said qualification yet, you should not claim those points just yet.

Are you at risk of losing points before invitation (points from age for instance) or visa expiring soon? If not, why bother with such possibilities and take a chance merely for a difference of 40 to 50 days?


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Mregmi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Thank you very much, this gives me little bit hope, I was stressing out as my visa expires soon.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Minhnguyen said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the 4rum. I have a quick question. I gonna complete my course in nov which I can claim 5 points. I am just wondering if I can submit an EOI with those points at the moment (I have not finished my course yet)?


it will be better to get that course assessed by relevant authority and then claim points for that


----------



## Shanmuga31 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi ,

I got my invite and trying to fill the application and pay the visa fee. I am stuck halfway. Could anyone please help me.

What is the detail should I add under below 
*****************************************************8
Non-Migrating members of the family unit.
Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
*********************************************************

Do I need to go through Medical clearance for my family members?

Please help


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Shanmuga31 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got my invite and trying to fill the application and pay the visa fee. I am stuck halfway. Could anyone please help me.
> 
> ...


leave it blank
dont mention parents/siblings in this field

i hope you have mentioned spouse/kid(if there) as migrating dependents....


----------



## Shanmuga31 (Jan 21, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> leave it blank
> dont mention parents/siblings in this field
> 
> i hope you have mentioned spouse/kid(if there) as migrating dependents....


I already submitted with my parents and sibling information. How can i Remove those details .

there is a link to : 

Details of incorrect information
Select the applicant(s) to which the incorrect information relates.

can i update to remove their details.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Shanmuga31 said:


> I already submitted with my parents and sibling information. How can i Remove those details .
> 
> there is a link to :
> 
> ...


Yeah use that - notification of incorrect answers

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

I have a query. Apologies if this or a variation of this has been asked in the past.

If I apply for EOI, in the ICT Business Analyst category with 75 points. When can I expect the invite?
(the last round got over on 4th Oct. Next round is on 18 Oct.)


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

*Immiaccount document upload*

Hi everyone,

Is there any deadline for uploading documents in Immiaccount..
I started my process on 16th september... in the mid way we decided the secondary applicant takes a pte instead of letters from university.. so waiting for that.
please comment if there are any deadlines for the account.

Thanks
CHaitra


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chaith11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is there any deadline for uploading documents in Immiaccount..
> I started my process on 16th september... in the mid way we decided the secondary applicant takes a pte instead of letters from university.. so waiting for that.
> ...




this may be of use 


_Permanent visa update
Lodgement of incomplete applications

Following the recent reforms announced by the Government, there was an increase in the lodgement of incomplete permanent skilled applications.
*Agents are reminded that lodging incomplete applications can be detrimental to applicants as the Department is not compelled to request further information prior to making a decision on an application. Informing the Department post-lodgement that the application is incomplete will not necessarily result in a request for further information.
To ensure that an application can be processed as quickly as possible, all required supporting documents should be provided and attached to applications via ImmiAccount at the time of lodgement.* Guidance regarding required supporting documentation is available via the subclass specific checklists on the Department's website._


https://www.border.gov.au/Workingin...tters/skilled-visa-enews-september-2017.aspx#


in your case it would be better to upload the available documents and provide appointment details of PTE for spouse


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Official results of 4th October round have been released by DIBP. 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

I submitted EOI on 10th Aug 2016 with 60 points for 261313. And my DOE got updated to 65 points on 1st sep 2017. I'm not sure whether i will be getting my invite before Aug 2018. SO could you plz let me whether my EOI will be expired after Aug 2018 ?? or it will be expired after 1st sep 2019 ??
Could someone help me on this and provide some suggestion to proceed as my 457 Visa is about to expire by 12th April 2018..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sraja said:


> I submitted EOI on 10th Aug 2016 with 60 points for 261313. And my DOE got updated to 65 points on 1st sep 2017. I'm not sure whether i will be getting my invite before Aug 2018. SO could you plz let me whether my EOI will be expired after Aug 2018 ?? or it will be expired after 1st sep 2019 ??
> Could someone help me on this and provide some suggestion to proceed as my 457 Visa is about to expire by 12th April 2018..


I think you have a chance... 

i would however renew your 457 to be safe, and then see how it goes. 

Can you improve your PTE?


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Is it possible for me to delete the current EOI and create a new EOI today with 65 points?




andreyx108b said:


> I think you have a chance... .
> 
> i would however renew your 457 to be safe, and then see how it goes.
> 
> Can you improve your PTE?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sraja said:


> Is it possible for me to delete the current EOI and create a new EOI today with 65 points?


As a matter of fact you can create a 2nd EOI now and DO NOT delete the first one, that is legit. You can have as many EOIs as you need.


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

How can i do it? Is it the right process to do it? can I have two EOI for 189?




andreyx108b said:


> As a matter of fact you can create a 2nd EOI now and DO NOT delete the first one, that is legit. You can have as many EOIs as you need.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Folks, 

Questions related to EOI - I have submitted my EOI today for ICT Business Analyst. now I have realized, I have made a few mistakes (skipped, 1 job episode. This was not assessed by ACS, so didnt mention it). I read somewhere that all episodes should be mentioned in the EOI. 

Now - I am thinking of creating a new EOI tomorrow and submitting it. I will also suspend the EOI I created earlier today. 

Any repercussions of doing the above . Please guide. I am kinds freaking out! Next round of invitation is on 18 Th Oct.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

oz.productguy said:


> Folks,
> 
> Questions related to EOI - I have submitted my EOI today for ICT Business Analyst. now I have realized, I have made a few mistakes (skipped, 1 job episode. This was not assessed by ACS, so didnt mention it). I read somewhere that all episodes should be mentioned in the EOI.
> 
> ...


why not edit the same eoi and mention the non-relevant job episode there itself ??


----------



## Raghavan92 (Jun 6, 2017)

*Skill Assessment for Partner Skills*

One of my friends is applying EOI. He is not able to include partner's IELTS score without getting partner's skill assessment done in the same SOL. He raised the skill assessment request for a skill which is not relevant to his spouse. The skill assessment forum is asking for documents with skill details, which cannot be produced because there is no relevant experience. He needs to wait for 30 days to get a skill assessment report stating ZERO relevant experience. Can this process be speeded up somehow? Would it help calling / sending mail to skill assessment authority explaining the situation?


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Raghavan92 said:


> One of my friends is applying EOI. He is not able to include partner's IELTS score without getting partner's skill assessment done in the same SOL. He raised the skill assessment request for a skill which is not relevant to his spouse. The skill assessment forum is asking for documents with skill details, which cannot be produced because there is no relevant experience. He needs to wait for 30 days to get a skill assessment report stating ZERO relevant experience. Can this process be speeded up somehow? Would it help calling / sending mail to skill assessment authority explaining the situation?


You are not even supposed to create an EOI without 

1) Skill assessment
2) English Test Score


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> > Mregmi said:
> ...


The official results for 4th October doesn't show anyone getting invitation with 60 points for 189, what is the source for 60 points cut off date 21 June please.


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

4 October results says invited date till 8 April date for 261313.. On immitracker There were 9 April and 10 April invites too.. any idea any one or may be ppl updated wrongly..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ngenhit said:


> You are not even supposed to create an EOI without
> 
> 1) Skill assessment
> 2) English Test Score


The skills and English are for his wife so as to add 5 partner points to an already existing EOI of the husband.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Raghavan92 said:


> One of my friends is applying EOI. He is not able to include partner's IELTS score without getting partner's skill assessment done in the same SOL. He raised the skill assessment request for a skill which is not relevant to his spouse. The skill assessment forum is asking for documents with skill details, which cannot be produced because there is no relevant experience. He needs to wait for 30 days to get a skill assessment report stating ZERO relevant experience. Can this process be speeded up somehow? Would it help calling / sending mail to skill assessment authority explaining the situation?


Which skill assessment forum is this? Most assessing bodies require a certain minimum number of years of work experience to positively assess the candidate.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mregmi said:


> The official results for 4th October doesn't show anyone getting invitation with 60 points for 189, what is the source for 60 points cut off date 21 June please.


From previous FY. The last time when a 60 pointer was invited: *21 June 2017 round results*


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> why not edit the same eoi and mention the non-relevant job episode there itself ??


Thank you Sultan. I have another question: on the EOI where it asks to provide the Test reference number for English language , should I provide the PTE Test taker ID or Registration ID?

(why can't the forms be simple to understand!)


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> From previous FY. The last time when a 60 pointer was invited: *21 June 2017 round results*


I think there is a mistake in the graph . If you scroll down and see the table with occupations you will see there is no occupation with 60 points.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

oz.productguy said:


> Thank you Sultan. I have another question: on the EOI where it asks to provide the Test reference number for English language , should I provide the PTE Test taker ID or Registration ID?
> 
> (why can't the forms be simple to understand!)


Registration ID

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Registration ID
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Thank you Rizwan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think there is a mistake in the graph . If you scroll down and see the table with occupations you will see there is no occupation with 60 points.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That is a table of pro rated occupations. Look for a smaller table a little above it. It reads:


*Visa Subclass--------------------------------Points score--------Visa date of effect*
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)---------------60------------21/06/2017 12:04 am
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)------60------------21/06/2017 12:04 am


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> The skills and English are for his wife so as to add 5 partner points to an already existing EOI of the husband.


Does not matter. You need to have the documents 'ready' before you claim. The assessment date cannot be later.


----------



## ngenhit (Jul 9, 2016)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think there is a mistake in the graph . If you scroll down and see the table with occupations you will see there is no occupation with 60 points.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The table is only for pro rated codes.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ngenhit said:


> Does not matter. You need to have the documents 'ready' before you claim. The assessment date cannot be later.


When he adds his wife's skills assessment and English results, the EOI DOE will change to current date (due to the +5 partner points) and thus will meet the criteria that assessment and English results cannot be earlier than the EOI DOE.


----------



## vishal.j.dhalani (Aug 19, 2017)

Dear All,

Please advise me for my case - When can I receive invitation?

ANZSCO Code - 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
EOI PR 189 - 04th Sept 2017 - Points 60
IELTS - 24th Sept 2016 (L 6.5, R 8, S 7, W 6.5) Overall 7.0 (Points - 0)
PTE A - 10th Oct 2017 (L 67, R 75, S 52, W 77) Overall 68 (Points - 0)
Age - 32 Years (Points - 30)
Education - B.Tech (Points - 15)
Experience - 11 Years (Points - 15)
Medical Examination Completed - 19th Sept 2017
PCC Qatar Completed - 28th Sept 2017
PCC India Completed - 11th Oct 2017

Regards,

Vishal


----------



## ganeshonline (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi All Experts, 
My initial EOI date was 24th June 2017 and them automatically updated on2nd August due to increase in points to 65. What would be my DOE?.
Code: 261313 (software engineer)
Points: 65

When do you think I could expect an invitation.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ganeshonline said:


> Hi All Experts,
> My initial EOI date was 24th June 2017 and them automatically updated on2nd August due to increase in points to 65. What would be my DOE?.
> Code: 261313 (software engineer)
> Points: 65
> ...


02-Aug


----------



## ganeshonline (Oct 11, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 02-Aug


Thanks for the response. So by the current trend I might get an invite by Feb18 - March 18 !?😢
What do you think?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ganeshonline said:


> Thanks for the response. So by the current trend I might get an invite by Feb18 - March 18 !?😢
> What do you think?


You are about 50 days into the backlog and the current trend is about 10 days of movement per round/ 20 days per month, so yes, Feb to Mar 2018 is when you should expect.


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

ganeshonline said:


> Thanks for the response. So by the current trend I might get an invite by Feb18 - March 18 !?
> What do you think?


You DOE is 2nd of August. Cut-off date in the last round is April 08, 2017. Considering the latest trends, its quite hard to predict that when you are getting the invite  Hope for the best..
Cheers 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

Hi All,

Can I expect a 189 or 190 nsw this year?

ANZCO - 261313
Points - 65 + 5 
Education - 15
English - 10
Age - 30
DOE - 07 Aug 2017
Invitation - waiting


----------



## benaiahsoenarto (Oct 12, 2017)

*English ID*



Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Registration ID
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hi Rizan,

Thanks for your info. Unfortunately my eoi is submitted using the test taker id, i.e. PTEXXX. Would that become a problem? what will happened if I leave it not changed? I'm afraid if I change it will change my DOE also.

Thanks very much!


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

I have already uploaded some of the documents.. as per your suggestion would also upload a proof of taking up the PT exam.


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Need some genuine inputs as am fully confused.
I am currently in 457 visa and m plannin to apply dependent visa for my spouse as well as PR for both of us in december.
My confusion is do i need to do medicals for both dependent visa and dependent PR for my spouse separately?
the only reason is my spouse is in india and the medical center is 500 kms away in another state because of which i want to get the medicals done wen i am in india together.

Please advise.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

applypr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can I expect a 189 or 190 nsw this year?
> 
> ...


Hi,

To be optimistic, I will say "Yes" if there are 3 rounds in November and December or total count increased from 1250 to 1750 or more in upcoming rounds.

To be pessimistic, with the current trend of slow movement, its quite difficult to get this year. But definitely by Feb 2018.

All the best.

Babu 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS result +ve : 25th August 2017
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC189)
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC190 NSW)
EOI Submitted : 20th September 2017 (SC190 VIC)--->(quota over)
Invitation : :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

Nava_babu said:


> Hi,
> 
> To be optimistic, I will say "Yes" if there are 3 rounds in November and December or total count increased from 1250 to 1750 or more in upcoming rounds.
> 
> ...


I see in your signature, for Victoria quota is over.
Does this mean there will not be any invitation from Victoria for 261313 current financial year?


ANZCO - 261313
Points - 65 + 5 
Education - 15
English - 10
Age - 30
DOE - 07 Aug 2017
Invitation - waiting


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

benaiahsoenarto said:


> Hi Rizan,
> 
> Thanks for your info. Unfortunately my eoi is submitted using the test taker id, i.e. PTEXXX. Would that become a problem? what will happened if I leave it not changed? I'm afraid if I change it will change my DOE also.
> 
> Thanks very much!


EOI date will change only if there is a change in points. Not in case of any update


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

pmishra28 said:


> EOI date will change only if there is a change in points. Not in case of any update


Correct. I also updated my EOI, twice. ( i had a wrong starte and end date and Company name). The Submission date doesn't change.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
Is there any chance for 60 pointers
I have 60 points telecom engineer
Doe 11/05/2017 
Please advise me
TIA


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear Expats,

This query is regarding filling employment detail in form 80.

I have around 10 entries for my employment history. So the whole data does not fit in column number 19. I need to fill my employment history detail in column 54 under Additional information.

I am confused how to mention this a lot of information under column 54. All I need is a rough format in which I can put in the information.

Thank you in advance,
Ankush


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> This query is regarding filling employment detail in form 80.
> 
> ...


Some created a spreadsheet (and then a pdf page out of it), annexed it to form 80, and mentioned about its presence in sheet T (54); while some (like me) did not feel the need for this sophistication and simply entered it in T (54) as free text: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/keeda-albums-keeda-picture18122-form-80-q-18-sheet-t.html*


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Some created a spreadsheet (and then a pdf page out of it), annexed it to form 80, and mentioned about its presence in sheet T (54); while some (like me) did not feel the need for this sophistication and simply entered it in T (54) as free text: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/keeda-albums-keeda-picture18122-form-80-q-18-sheet-t.html*


Thank you  

--
Ankush


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> This query is regarding filling employment detail in form 80.
> 
> ...


you can mention surplus information in PART T - ADDITIONAL INFORMATION and use multiple pages of same

you need some pdf tools for creating copy of PART T page


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

applypr said:


> I see in your signature, for Victoria quota is over.
> Does this mean there will not be any invitation from Victoria for 261313 current financial year?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

I applied for VIC sponsorship on 20th September with 70 points for 261311 - Analyst Programmer. I got mail from VIC on 10th October saying "VIC government is not currently accepting nomination for the occupation of 261311 since quota is over and therefore the application is now closed".

Now only hope for me is SC189 or SC190 NSW.

All the best,
Babu

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ACS result +ve : 25th August 2017
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC189)
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC190 NSW)
EOI Submitted : 20th September 2017 (SC190 VIC)--->(quota over)
Invitation :


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

pmishra28 said:


> benaiahsoenarto said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rizan,
> ...


I also did this mistake changed yesterday only, as long as you do not get invitation you can update any info.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Can I get invite for 70 point 261313 DOE 13oct invite is on 16th.
I am being optimistic.
Thanks


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Can I get invite for 70 point 261313 DOE 13oct invite is on 16th.
> I am being optimistic.
> Thanks


Sorry invite is on 18th..not sure only 5 days gap..my eoi is old just that my points changed on 13th.


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Submitted EOI today for 261111 with 75 points. Expecting an invite this Wednesday. Subscribing to this thread.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

lucid2010 said:


> Subscribing ....
> 
> 261311 - 65 pts - DOE April 3




Did you get the invite ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Subscribing. 

261111- 75 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

I submitted my EOI couple of days ago to migrate as a Civil Engineer under ANZSCO code 233211.

In my EOI, I claimed 65 points for 189 VISA and 70 for 190 Visa with Victorian state sponsorship. 

What are my chances to get my invitation under 189 and how long it will take? 

According to the previous invitation round results Civil Engineering occupation ceiling value is 3296, but filled only 289.

ALso, may I know whether this invitation waiting time depends on the queue of Civil Engineering professionals application or is it depends on all number of applications received to the system?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

Okay.. Thanks


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Can I get invite for 70 point 261313 DOE 13oct invite is on 16th.
> I am being optimistic.
> Thanks


With 70 point, you definitely get invite on this coming round (18th), even if you submit your EOI on the same day (18th).


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Dear Expats,

While filling online form for SC189, system is asking for national identity. In the help section it has been mentioned that "IF you are from India adhar card will be national identity." Now problems is system is asking for expiry date of Aadhar card and we don't have any such date mention on it.

Please assist me what date should I need to put in this case.

Thank you in advance,
Ankush


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> While filling online form for SC189, system is asking for national identity. In the help section it has been mentioned that "IF you are from India adhar card will be national identity." Now problems is system is asking for expiry date of Aadhar card and we don't have any such date mention on it.
> 
> ...


leave both the fields blank. issue date/expiry date.

Cheers.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

aminn_524 said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get invite for 70 point 261313 DOE 13oct invite is on 16th.
> ...


Thanks buddy...then I go and initiate PCC and medicals!!


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
Is there any hope for 60 pointers
TIA


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aviator505 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need some genuine inputs as am fully confused.
> I am currently in 457 visa and m plannin to apply dependent visa for my spouse as well as PR for both of us in december.
> My confusion is do i need to do medicals for both dependent visa and dependent PR for my spouse separately?
> ...


You sure can reuse the medicals from your 457 application provided they were not done more than 12 months ago. When applying for the PR, say YES to the question about having undertaken medicals and then provide the same HAP ID that was used for your 457.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi guys
> Is there any hope for 60 pointers
> TIA


I am hopeful that non pro rated 60 pointers should start to receive invitations starting today. We will know in about 6 hours from now...

what is your ANZSCO and DOE?


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all
Do they send the invitations tonight at 12? Or anytime tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

12 midnight Sydney time


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Please update after 4 hours if you guys receive invitation

All the best guys

Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dip102p (May 1, 2017)

Good Luck for todays round.


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

All the best for everyone expecting invitation tonight. Hope November and December will have 3 rounds or increase in number of invitations.

--------------------------------------------------------
Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE 10 points (12th Sept)
Exp 10 points
Total 65 Points

ACS result +ve : 25th August 2017
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC189)
EOI Submitted : 15th September 2017 (SC190 NSW)
EOI Submitted : 20th September 2017 (SC190 VIC)--->(quota over)
Invitation :


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Day light saving is going on. People should start getting invitations by now. Good luck.

Cheers!
Ankush


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Nothing yet, should I still hope!


----------



## sho3ib91 (Jul 3, 2017)

Any one got an invitation?

Sent from my SM-J510H using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks like none yet.

Please merge here so that we have just one thread for October: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-october-2017-a-68.html#post13443618*


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

I got Invite. Just now checked my EOI.


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Whoever got invitation please post your ANZSCO code, points and DEOI


----------



## AnkurMalik (Jun 1, 2017)

pmishra28 said:


> I got Invite. Just now checked my EOI.


Congrats. Is it 190?


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

pmishra28 said:


> I got Invite. Just now checked my EOI.


Wats ur points and DOE?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Remo.paudel (Sep 6, 2017)

I had sumitted my eoi on 60 points on july 18 2017 on chef 351311,, 
Anybody have any idea how long do i have to wait ?


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> pmishra28 said:
> 
> 
> > I got Invite. Just now checked my EOI.
> ...



My EOI is 9th April


----------



## pmishra28 (Sep 6, 2017)

AnkurMalik said:


> pmishra28 said:
> 
> 
> > I got Invite. Just now checked my EOI.
> ...


No Its 189..


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Thats strange no one has updated status on expat this time...!!


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Thats strange no one has updated status on expat this time...!!


Bro I was bound to get but I suspended my EOI because I found some name discrepancies in my birth cert and marriage cert...not sure how and when these will be taken care..so I suspended....did u have any such situation wherein you provided any affidavit for name issues or birthplace related issues???


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Bro I was bound to get but I suspended my EOI because I found some name discrepancies in my birth cert and marriage cert...not sure how and when these will be taken care..so I suspended....did u have any such situation wherein you provided any affidavit for name issues or birthplace related issues???


What I understood from your post is that you have some name mismatch in your birth and marriage certificate.

If this is the case then its not a big problem. You can get it rectified in a couple of days. I had been to such situation once and helped my friend to make the correction in five days.

Did I understand your problem correctly ?

Cheers!
Ankush


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Bro I was bound to get but I suspended my EOI because I found some name discrepancies in my birth cert and marriage cert...not sure how and when these will be taken care..so I suspended....did u have any such situation wherein you provided any affidavit for name issues or birthplace related issues???


You submitted your EOI on 22nd of sep, 2017. DIBP is still clearing up April backlog!!

Cheers,
Ankush


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Bro I was bound to get but I suspended my EOI because I found some name discrepancies in my birth cert and marriage cert...not sure how and when these will be taken care..so I suspended....did u have any such situation wherein you provided any affidavit for name issues or birthplace related issues???
> ...


My score changed to 70 on 13 oct but today I suspended to ready the docs first.
My initial score was 65.
I am in Singapore not sure how to get the particulars amended feom here.

Also I am not sure whether its legal to create doc on somebodys behalf in that case maybe i can ask my father to visit courts and get it done.
Plz advise if you have any info.
Thanks.


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Dear All, 

I got invitation in today's round against visa subclass 189, ANZSCO Code: 233513, DOE: April 8, 2017. 
First of all, I would like to thanks all experts on this forum for their help and guidance. 
Now I just want to inquire that how much time an applicant have for the payment of visa fee after receiving the invitation?

Thanks in advance


Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> My score changed to 70 on 13 oct but today I suspended to ready the docs first.
> My initial score was 65.
> I am in Singapore not sure how to get the particulars amended feom here.
> 
> ...


As you know there are some agents who actually can get this work done even if you are not present here. 

Secondly, someone else can confirm this as well that you did not have to suspend your EOI. if there is any discrepancy in the document you can submit that doc later on while submitting the document.

I am not sure if suspending EOI was a good idea. This problem could be sorted out even after you get the invitation.

Cheers,
Ankush


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Engineer04 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got invitation in today's round against visa subclass 189, ANZSCO Code: 233513, DOE: April 8, 2017.
> First of all, I would like to thanks all experts on this forum for their help and guidance.
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > My score changed to 70 on 13 oct but today I suspended to ready the docs first.
> ...


Even i thought so..but my concern was that maybe some docs will take months to get reissued so went for this option.

If agent can do but my query is ...will it be legitimate...since i am not actually present in india how did i get the doc..i think for affidavits physical presence is needed..correct me if wrong??

Hopefully 1st Nov i should get i will unsuspend now.


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Any update on non pro rata?


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Have anyone received invitation on 261313 with 65 points? Any update plz. Thanks


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Acording to the MyImmitracker, only 6/7 days have moved forward (I mean SE with pts 65).
I'm confused whts going on


----------



## chaith11 (May 17, 2017)

cant view pte scores.. only shows send scores! .. pls help


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Acording to the MyImmitracker, only 6/7 days have moved forward (I mean SE with pts 65).
> I'm confused whts going on


Last Night somebody updated for 2613 it's April 17th

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

bnetkunt said:


> Last Night somebody updated for 2613 it's April 17th
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Ahh is it?.
hmm.. 8 days then.. :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:
Thankx man..


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Last Night somebody updated for 2613 it's April 17th
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


From where you get this update Iscah also updated unofficial results and as per them it is 15th April.

Please share the source from where you got this information.


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Last Night somebody updated for 2613 it's April 17th
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I see only till 15th April 2017.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> From where you get this update Iscah also updated unofficial results and as per them it is 15th April.
> 
> Please share the source from where you got this information.


Somebody updated in this expat forum only

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

applypr said:


> I see only till 15th April 2017.


Even Iscah unofficial results say 15th April 2017

Unofficial Skill Select Results 18th October 2017 - Iscah


----------



## Gnearun (Oct 18, 2017)

Any update for 189 software engineer 261313, last date files picked? My DOE is 24/5/17, by when I can expect to receive invite? also, I have submitted eoi two years ago with 60 points which is going to expire on 17 Dec 17, any chance of receiving invitation before my eoi expires? I would be highly obliged and thankful for your expert advises. Thank you.


----------



## aminn_524 (Feb 29, 2016)

Gnearun said:


> Any update for 189 software engineer 261313, last date files picked? My DOE is 24/5/17, by when I can expect to receive invite? also, I have submitted eoi two years ago with 60 points which is going to expire on 17 Dec 17, any chance of receiving invitation before my eoi expires? I would be highly obliged and thankful for your expert advises. Thank you.


It is now very difficult to predict as it depends on many factors, but if the current trend continues (7-8 days movement which I believe it is getting slower and slower each month) and if there are 3 rounds in November, we will see 4 rounds by 17 Dec 17, which means 28-32 days movement, so I see a slim chance for you to get invited by 17 Dec 17

So, I think, you may miss it by few days, however, if the movement increases to 10 days, you are highly likely to receive your invitation by 17 Dec 17


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Expats,
Got a serious problem and its really frustrating my hopes.
I don't know if I can express this properly but plz try to understand this as it is.
I did new assessment as my previous one was expired in JUL 2017,and new one indicated my effective date of employment starting since JUN -2017.
unfortunately new ACS outcome was delayed due to many reasons and it reacieved this OCTOBR, which leads my EOI changed date was 10th OCT and its impossible to recieve ITA in the this FY.
My question is, as my 5 pts recieved/3 yrs completed in JUN-2017 can i request from DIBP to consider my DOE as JUNE-2017?
coz according to my changed EOI, my 65 pts completed in JUN-2017.
I mean by writing an E-mail ?Will that work?
Really appreciate your thoughts here.Me and my wife really dissapointed this situation because we are waiting to get ITA since 2015 and still no luck in next eyear also.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Expats,
> Got a serious problem and its really frustrating my hopes.
> I don't know if I can express this properly but plz try to understand this as it is.
> I did new assessment as my previous one was expired in JUL 2017,and new one indicated my effective date of employment starting since JUN -2017.
> ...


I don't think they can help you in this regard. The entire process of EOIs and invitations for 189 is automated and I don't think they can intervene in the process. They sure can adjust the numbers for an upcoming invitation round, temporarily suspend an occupation (like they did for Accountants in the first round of October), but they won't really do any adjustments to an individual's EOI which could lead in prioritising it ahead of others. There have been a few instances in the past (like someone accidentally goofed up and caused a change in their DOE by wrongfully editing something) but I've never heard them receiving any help. You sure can try writing to them, no harm in trying but don't keep much hope... you can find their email here: *https://www.border.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/I-am-having-technical-issues-with-SkillSelect.aspx*


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> I don't think they can help you in this regard. The entire process of EOIs and invitations for 189 is automated and I don't think they can intervene in the process. They sure can adjust the numbers for an upcoming invitation round, temporarily suspend an occupation (like they did for Accountants in the first round of October), but they won't really do any adjustments to an individual's EOI which could lead in prioritising it ahead of others. There have been a few instances in the past (like someone accidentally goofed up and caused a change in their DOE by wrongfully editing something) but I've never heard them receiving any help. You sure can try writing to them, no harm in trying but don't keep much hope... you can find their email here: *https://www.border.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/I-am-having-technical-issues-with-SkillSelect.aspx*


Many Thankx KeeDa.
Your responce is really helpful and highly appreciate it.
Thanks again.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gnearun said:


> Any update for 189 software engineer 261313, last date files picked? My DOE is 24/5/17, by when I can expect to receive invite? also, I have submitted eoi two years ago with 60 points which is going to expire on 17 Dec 17, any chance of receiving invitation before my eoi expires? I would be highly obliged and thankful for your expert advises. Thank you.


Last invited EOI was from 15-April, so that places you at 40 to 41 days into the backlog.


aminn_524 said:


> It is now very difficult to predict as it depends on many factors, but if the current trend continues (7-8 days movement which I believe it is getting slower and slower each month) and if there are 3 rounds in November, we will see 4 rounds by 17 Dec 17, which means 28-32 days movement, so I see a slim chance for you to get invited by 17 Dec 17
> 
> So, I think, you may miss it by few days, however, if the movement increases to 10 days, you are highly likely to receive your invitation by 17 Dec 17


Indeed! This going to be very borderline situation. 4 more rounds and he needs exactly 10 days (at least) of movement in each round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi friends. I am finally welcome to the 65ers club  (With latest PTE result 84/88/90/88 5th try)

Although I pushed Pearson to upload my score 1-2 hours earlier by e-mail and phone calls, they couldn't.
So I had to submit 65 points around 02:00 am Sydney time on 18th Oct and I couldn't get invitation.

Unofficial Skill Select Results 18th October 2017 - Iscah
This website and immitracker shows the latest DOE of Non-Pro Rata is 27.09.2017

How long would you expect me to get invitation with 65 points as Non-Pro Rata? 
DOE: 18.10.2017 2331: Materials Engineer


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Last invited EOI was from 15-April, so that places you at 40 to 41 days into the backlog.
> 
> 
> Indeed! This going to be very borderline situation. 4 more rounds and he needs exactly 10 days (at least) of movement in each round :fingerscrossed:


A little relief for you: someone reported 17-April to be the cut-off.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kubaza said:


> Hi friends. I am finally welcome to the 65ers club  (With latest PTE result 84/88/90/88 5th try)
> 
> Although I pushed Pearson to upload my score 1-2 hours earlier by e-mail and phone calls, they couldn't.
> So I had to submit 65 points around 02:00 am Sydney time on 18th Oct and I couldn't get invitation.
> ...


Hard to say because the movement in the last 4 rounds has been incalculable as 03-Aug, 13-Sep, 23-Sep, and now (unconfirmed) 27-Sep. You never know- next round could be your lucky one or the last round of November but you sure are close enough so start preparing for the next steps.


----------



## niteshgupta120 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi all 

Just a quick Check. Can the experts give a lil advise on invite for 

SC 189
Points 65
261111
DOE: 19/07/2017

I know that current cut off is 70 pts. but it is a pro-rated occupation. Any speculations if this year we will see invite to 65 pointer if yes till when can we expect the same. Last year 65 pointer stopped getting invite after august will this be the case this year aswell?

Thanks for help in advance.

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

niteshgupta120 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a quick Check. Can the experts give a lil advise on invite for
> 
> ...


Even if (and that is a big *if*) the points requirement for this occupation comes down to 65, considering the 1+ year of 65 pointers backlog, the slow movement (due to lesser seats per year), and chances of intermittent ups and downs between 70 and 65 (towards end of FY and beginning of next FY), the backlog before you itself could take up a good two (most probably more) years to clear off. To make matters worse, your EOI is valid only for 2 years. Honestly, the only hope is to upgrade yourself to 70 at least.


----------



## niteshgupta120 (Sep 19, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> niteshgupta120 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Thats concerning I think I will have to start working on my PTE


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Sorry for intrusion here friends..since this thread is subscribed by lot many.. might be i will get my answers....its a repost
Hello Guys,
Pleas help me with below queries during visa lodgement time.
1. Is it mandatory to have adhaar card for 2.2 year old kid.I have birth cert and passport??
2. Do I need to provide education cert for my wife as well , I am not claiming any partner points..?? 10th 12th grad pg etc
3.Do I need to attest the ITR V as these are black and white but original..downloaded from income tax site.??
4.is it mandatory to mention all national ids in form 80 like birth cert,pan,DL etc??
And should it be in sync in my health declarations also...like i provided in form 80 but not mentioned in health declarations..any implications??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

*Can someone help me.*

1. I have submitted my eoi with 65 points on 27/09/2017 for 261312 Developer Programmer. Any chance of getting invitation in this year 2017-2018 quota or some one tell me the approximate month to get invitation.
2. Is it advisable to apply for NSW & VIC. i'm yet to apply for 190.

pte 10
age 30
degree 15
experience 5
partner 5


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Sorry for intrusion here friends..since this thread is subscribed by lot many.. might be i will get my answers....its a repost
> Hello Guys,
> Pleas help me with below queries during visa lodgement time.
> 1. Is it mandatory to have adhaar card for 2.2 year old kid.I have birth cert and passport??
> ...


Answers
1) No Need. Birth certificate and passport is enough.
2) Yes, you need to provide all the tertiary educational certificate. I mean it is better if you provide.
3) Yes, get them attested. By attesting CO will be more confident.
4) No Need to mention all. As I read from other threads, Adhar card, Pan and Driving license is suffice. 

I hope it will help you.

Good Luck.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for intrusion here friends..since this thread is subscribed by lot many.. might be i will get my answers....its a repost
> ...


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

parthibanrey said:


> 1. I have submitted my eoi with 65 points on 27/09/2017 for 261312	Developer Programmer. Any chance of getting invitation in this year 2017-2018 quota or some one tell me the approximate month to get invitation.
> 2. Is it advisable to apply for NSW & VIC. i'm yet to apply for 190.
> 
> pte 10
> ...


Hi,

I would recommend to increase your PTE scores to 20 for total EOI points of 75. In that case, you would get invitaion on immediate round.
Even i have submitted my EOI with 65 points - 9th May 2017. But the cut off is still stuck at 15th Apr recently and it might take atleast 2-4 rounds to reach.
Seeing the current trend/pace of 65 pointers cut off date 1month -> 10/11 days -> 5-6 days,
I wonder if you could get invite for this year with 65 points.


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

sharadnv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would recommend to increase your PTE scores to 20 for total EOI points of 75. In that case, you would get invitaion on immediate round.
> Even i have submitted my EOI with 65 points - 9th May 2017. But the cut off is still stuck at 15th Apr recently and it might take atleast 2-4 rounds to reach.
> ...


Thanks buddy. 

I scored 65+ in PTE after 3rd attempt, so thinking whether to apply for SS or wait till next year. No one knows what might happen in next year.


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

parthibanrey said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> I scored 65+ in PTE after 3rd attempt, so thinking whether to apply for SS or wait till next year. No one knows what might happen in next year.


True.... since the visa rule changes on US side and many countries like UK, Singapore following it, its better not to push it to next year, if you are serious on immigrating.

Cannada and Australia are the most sought out destinations now and with Australia recently changing the temporary visa rules, better be safe than sorry..
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

sharadnv said:


> True.... since the visa rule changes on US side and many countries like UK, Singapore following it, its better not to push it to next year, if you are serious on immigrating.
> 
> Cannada and Australia are the most sought out destinations now and with Australia recently changing the temporary visa rules, better be safe than sorry..
> :fingerscrossed:


Looking at your scores. Luck is not in your favor. i got lucky 3rd time and just scored 65 in speaking and listening.

S- 65 L-65 R-76 W-74

:crutch:


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

Some one please share the link for 189 november and 190 NSW, VIC if you have.


----------



## Gnearun (Oct 18, 2017)

Re Assessment ACS - I have missed one year of experience while assessing my ACS and now I feel I should have included that to have 70 points, can I done reassessment for my experience, only the reason I left earlier is I dont have salary slips or no much details apart from experience and job responsibilities letter on company letter head, please advise.


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

Gnearun said:


> Re Assessment ACS - I have missed one year of experience while assessing my ACS and now I feel I should have included that to have 70 points, can I done reassessment for my experience, only the reason I left earlier is I dont have salary slips or no much details apart from experience and job responsibilities letter on company letter head, please advise.


If there is a possibility to get higher points, then it is advisable to do re assessment.


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

parthibanrey said:


> 1. I have submitted my eoi with 65 points on 27/09/2017 for 261312	Developer Programmer. Any chance of getting invitation in this year 2017-2018 quota or some one tell me the approximate month to get invitation.
> 2. Is it advisable to apply for NSW & VIC. i'm yet to apply for 190.
> 
> pte 10
> ...


As far as I remember VIC has already closed their invitation for 2613 category.

Nothing is wrong in applying for states. Moreover state visa processing is fast as compared to federal, only thing is there is an extra fees of around 350 AUD. If you feel comfortable to stay in NSW for two years then go for it.

Cheers,
Ankush


----------



## Gnearun (Oct 18, 2017)

But don't have salary slips and other details apart from experience letter and job responsibilities letter


----------



## mahismilye (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi friends,

When do you think, I can expect a EOI for 189 NSW based on the details below:

Total points: 65
EOI DOE: 25 Oct 2017
ANZCO code: 261311

Kind Regards,
Arjun


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

mahismilye said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> When do you think, I can expect a EOI for 189 NSW based on the details below:
> 
> ...


u mean for 189 and 190 NSW ?
if that is the case, difficult for 189 in this year.


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I have submitted EOI for 189 visa with 65 points today(30th Oct 2017). When can I expect an invite?

Should I apply for 190 as well? 

I'm not in a hurry for PR(can wait till July 2018), I have 457 visa valid till 2021.

Total points: 65 (Age 30 + Degree 15 + PTE 20)
EOI DOE: 30 Oct 2017
ANZCO code: 261313

Kind Regards,
Ankit


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ankit.malasiya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 visa with 65 points today(30th Oct 2017). When can I expect an invite?
> 
> ...


My opinion I wrote a few minutes ago here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/13516706-post184.html*


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> ankit.malasiya said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Dear Keeda, what's your opinion about tomorrow's round, will it happen? What's your experience?


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

When 1st round of November is taking place?? Any update

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> When 1st round of November is taking place?? Any update
> 
> Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


Most likely 6:30 PM IST.


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Did the November 1st round take place??

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

There is no official release dates about November in website.How come you guys decided about November release date?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> There is no official release dates about November in website.How come you guys decided about November release date?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Each round take place after 14days of the laat one. Since last round was held on OCTOBER 18, next round is more likely to be held on NOVEMBER 01(with the gap of 18 days). 

Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Engineer04 said:


> Each round take place after 14days of the laat one. Since last round was held on OCTOBER 18, next round is more likely to be held on NOVEMBER 01(with the gap of 18 days).
> 
> Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


skillselect/DIBP likes to break the theories/patterns


----------



## Engineer04 (Aug 9, 2017)

Engineer04 said:


> Each round take place after 14days of the last one. Since last round was held on OCTOBER 18, next round is more likely to be held on NOVEMBER 01(with the gap of 14 days).
> 
> Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk




Sent from my Infinix Zero 4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shami92 (Dec 11, 2017)

Did you receive an invitation for any of the above mentioned EOIs' yet ?


----------



## Hamiekhan (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi bro, 
have you got invitation yet on 60 points


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

I initially submitted for ICT BusinessAnalysis for 65 points.
But later i got to know 70 is the minimum required points.
So i applied ACS for my wife and retook PTE and got all 80's.

Now i have submitted EOI again with 80 points.

How long would it take for me to get the call.

Any idea about it..please let me know..
EOI submission date 15th Jan 2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> I initially submitted for ICT BusinessAnalysis for 65 points.
> But later i got to know 70 is the minimum required points.
> So i applied ACS for my wife and retook PTE and got all 80's.
> 
> ...


You should get the invite today

Prepare to pay the fees and upload the documents 

Cheers


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

You have made my day 
I was of the opinion that the invites will be sent only on 1st and 3rd monday's everymonth...
Do we get the invites even on wednesday's...

Please dont mind...just curious


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You should get the invite today
> 
> Prepare to pay the fees and upload the documents
> 
> Cheers


You have made my day 
I was of the opinion that the invites will be sent only on 1st and 3rd monday's everymonth...
Do we get the invites even on wednesday's...

Please dont mind...just curious


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TryingforPR said:


> You have made my day
> I was of the opinion that the invites will be sent only on 1st and 3rd monday's everymonth...
> Do we get the invites even on wednesday's...
> 
> Please dont mind...just curious


The round is held twice a month 
Today is the date of the round at 6.30PM IST

I will PM you my address to send a bottle of champagne !!!!

Cheers


----------



## TryingforPR (Nov 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The round is held twice a month
> Today is the date of the round at 6.30PM IST
> 
> I will PM you my address to send a bottle of champagne !!!!
> ...


Thanks a ton mate 
I would wait to see if i can get a call today...

I have read your write up on the PR process and i must admit..it is very informative.
We have birth certs of all the family members except my wife..should see if we can get that in 2 weeks..we have already applied for it anyways 

Glad to know..your process has been completed real quick


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984 (May 31, 2018)

Remo.paudel said:


> I had sumitted my eoi on 60 points on july 18 2017 on chef 351311,,
> Anybody have any idea how long do i have to wait ?


Bro, whats your status? R u still waiting for the the grant or have gone through..


----------

